# Ht / Wt / Ski size



## gorgonzola (Sep 10, 2008)

I was reading another thread and was going to post a wise ass comment then thought better about it....just curious

Like the title sez: 6' / 210# / 180cm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

5'11...210...ski size 170-193..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2008)

5'9" - 215 - 178 + 185


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

6'1" / 165 lbs. / 172 cm & 174 cm


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2008)

5'9" 200

174 (carve/bump), 176 (all mountain), 184 (powder)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2008)

5-8 / 180# / 160-168 cm


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

5' 7" / 185 / 162 - 170 cm


----------



## Paul (Sep 10, 2008)

5"7" 160# 160-170cm


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

5'6" 130 lbs - 155(sl), 162(theski), 168(bump), 171(all mountain), 174(Big Mountain/powder)


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2008)

5'10" 223lbs. 160cm-177cm


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

5'9"/ 225/ 36 dd


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 5'9"/ 225/ *36 dd*



That's Hawt!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's Hawt!



BTW, I felt bad about the dog loss. When I lost Shane after 12 days at the vet getting bled dry, I listened to "Ol King" by Neil Young everyday. I can't hear that song anymore without crying about Shane or my checking account.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> BTW, I felt bad about the dog loss. When I lost Shane after 12 days at the vet getting bled dry, I listened to "Ol King" by Neil Young everyday. I can't hear that song anymore without crying about Shane or my checking account.



Thanks. The Vets (some) are really good about guilting you into prolonging your pets life sometimes beyond what it reasonable. An old HS girlfriend is a Vet and she had lots of stories about how her bosses would try to squeeze every penny out of folks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow 6 people so far at 200+ pounds..I don't feel so fat..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow 6 people so far at 200+ pounds..I don't feel so fat..



I'm 200 and trust me, I'm fat :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow 6 people so far at 200+ pounds..I don't feel so fat..



yea, but we're old. What's your excuse? :lol:

I think I was 175/180 when I was 28.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> yea, but we're old. What's your excuse? :lol:
> 
> I think I was 175/180 when I was 28.



I'm 29..I was 175-180 in college..I don't expect to ever get back that low but getting into the 190s for the first time in 3 years would be great...it will be really hard though since the most weight I've ever lost is 7 pounds..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm 29..I was 175-180 in college..I don't expect to ever get back that low but getting into the 190s for the first time in 3 years would be great...it will be really hard though since the most weight I've ever lost is 7 pounds..



I lost 35 lbs 4 years ago in about 9 months on the South Beach Diet, I'm up about 15 lbs from my low. I'd like to get back into the 190's again too. Didn't get much exercise this summer because of the ACL.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 10, 2008)

been a member in good standing of the Tenth Of A Ton Club since 1990 - the year after I got married. had to go to the doc about a year after the wedding and he says its all good except for gaining about 30#!
mrs snowbunski's a great cook and we both like to drink, that'll do it!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2008)

I lost 8 lbs so far.  I don't feel like I am fat.  I have body doesn't show that I am 220lbs. , but I do need to lose it.  I was 175lbs in college.  Lower weight equals better health and reduce fatigue for skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd be happy with 190, but I really don't pay attention to weight that much.  I've been 180+ since sophomore year of high school. My shoulders are pretty broad.  Oddly whether I'm 180 or 210, I still wear the same size 34 pants


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be happy with 190, but I really don't pay attention to weight that much.  I've been 180+ since sophomore year of high school. My shoulders are pretty broad.  Oddly whether I'm 180 or 210, I still wear the same size 34 pants



Yeah, but yer buying them with a shorter inseam. :-o It's the curse of the belly. Do you buy the larger waist size and wear them up to your navel like a nerd, or get the shorter leg size and let belly boy hang over? Underarmour man girdles rock in the winter.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be happy with 190, but I really don't pay attention to weight that much.  I've been 180+ since sophomore year of high school. My shoulders are pretty broad.  Oddly whether I'm 180 or 210, I still wear the same size 34 pants



Wow..I haven't worn size 34 pants since college...I'm a 38..nothing like having a pear shaped body...my legs are solid which makes my beer-gut stick out more.  I'm doing some dog sitting at my parents house tomorrow through Sunday and I plan on using the rowing machine alot..

I agree with Moe on the underarmour man girdles..they definitely rock hardcore yo...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yeah, but yer buying them with a shorter inseam. :-o It's the curse of the belly. Do you buy the larger waist size and wear them up to your navel like a nerd, or get the shorter leg size and let belly boy hang over? Underarmour man girdles rock in the winter.



I'm like a chick man, I mainly gain weight in my thighs, ass and chest and no, I don't have massive moobs or saddle bags :lol:


----------



## Paul (Sep 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm like a chick man, I mainly gain weight in my thighs, ass and chest and no, I don't have massive moobs or saddle bags :lol:



I knew a guy like that. We called him Bitch-hips.

I lost weight after acl surgery, probably the Vicodin cocktails which curtailed my appetite.

Sorry about the pooch Jens. I didn't notice until now.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

5' 11"/ 208 lb/ 168cm, 180cm


----------



## chase (Sep 10, 2008)

170/5'10"/165-180


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 10, 2008)

5'11"/215/160 + 167


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

5'8"/200/159 to 167


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 10, 2008)

5' 10" / 195lbs / 156cm - 184cm in the course of a season but primarily on 168-177cm boards.


----------



## mishka (Sep 10, 2008)

5' 9"/150/ 150 to 178


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 10, 2008)

6'1"/ 225lbs 174 to 188


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2008)

*......*

5'8", ~170
~162: carver (170 - older 90's sidecut(72mm))
172: Powder/All-mtn/Trees(88mm)
181: Deeper Powder(94mm)


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

5'5" / 180# / 162 (Joyrider, "all-mountain" ski), 165 (Maries, TTs)

I was 20# heavier last winter... slowly making progress.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 10, 2008)

6'1, 207, 176 skinny-192 fat...meat eating libra


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 10, 2008)

6'1"/250/175-178  Used to be 280# but have managed to lose some #'s


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

6'1" / 285 / 180


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 11, 2008)

5' 7" / 185lb / 170


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

We need to have some sort of AZ fit club...lol..they had that over at Teton Gravity.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We need to have some sort of AZ fit club...lol..they had that over at Teton Gravity.



AZ biggest loser?  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> AZ biggest loser?  :lol:



I would definitely lose..I like to eat and drink beer way to much..


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We need to have some sort of AZ fit club...lol..they had that over at Teton Gravity.





deadheadskier said:


> AZ biggest loser?  :lol:





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would definitely lose..I like to eat and drink beer way to much..


The Ski Diva did a healthy support thread at the beginning of the summer.  Great results from many there.
Check out Carrie, she lost 20 and got more fit, and she's not the only diva to make such amazing progress.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 11, 2008)

5'7" 177lbs  177 skiis


----------



## 2knees (Sep 11, 2008)

5' 10" 150lb 171cm


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

5' 7" / 185 / 170cm


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

5' 2" / 325lbs / 210cm


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 5' 2" / 325lbs / 210cm



wider than you are tall?


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 5' 2" / 325lbs / 210cm


wise ass :roll:

ETA:  Or should that say _wide ass_?


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The Ski Diva did a healthy support thread at the beginning of the summer.  Great results from many there.
> Check out Carrie, she lost 20 and got more fit, and she's not the only diva to make such amazing progress.


That support thread has been very helpful and inspirational.  Some fantastic results for the divas!

Here, however, I could see the guys just slagging each other, bemoaning their lack of weight loss while they lift another 12oz in lament.  

You know I love you guys!!!  And I'm far from perfect myself...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

maybe I'll join the diva site for support..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 5' 2" / 325lbs / 210cm


 
That's some serious Center of Gravity!!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

severine said:


> That support thread has been very helpful and inspirational.  Some fantastic results for the divas!
> 
> Here, however, I could see the guys just slagging each other, bemoaning their lack of weight loss while they lift another 12oz in lament.
> 
> You know I love you guys!!!  And I'm far from perfect myself...


I can see it now.
Empty calories?  pffft, empty beer bottle is more like it.
Ooooof, smoke a bowl, that was after all my greens I was consuming.......munchies you say?


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I can see it now.
> Empty calories? pffft, empty beer bottle is more like it.
> Ooooof, smoke a bowl, that was after all my greens I was consuming.......munchies you say?


 
Wow, this thread is getting a little sexist!! Don't mention lipstick!! :-x


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow, this thread is getting a little sexist!! Don't mention lipstick!! :-x


You guys know we love and adore you.........


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow, this thread is getting a little sexist!! Don't mention lipstick!! :-x


You know we're just teasing you guys!  We love yas!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 5' 2" / 325lbs / 210cm



Wow, 325!  congrats on the weight loss.




i'm gonna run and hide now.....


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> Wow, 325!  congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's exaggerating too on the height. I don't think he breaks 5'...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> Wow, 325!  congrats on the weight loss.



Thanks, those 80 pounds were hard to lose.



Greg said:


> He's exaggerating too on the height. I don't think he breaks 5'...



I thought the OP meant height with your ski boots on, my mistake.


----------



## prisnah (Sep 11, 2008)

5'8"/165/ 176 AR6,179 Bro,179 PE, 178 Dynastar 8000


----------



## bigbog (Sep 11, 2008)

*..until ski season...it IS tough!*

I have to step(pun) up my walking/running routine!
At least I've shrunk the rollercoaster-bargraph's limits, but it's still not until ski season that the weight becomes constant.
We're all "_working on it_" *severine*!

SteveD


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> He's exaggerating too on the height. I don't think he breaks 5'...



Brian is fat but he's not funny..


----------



## awf170 (Sep 11, 2008)

6'1". 135 pounds.  I got up to almost 140 before I started mountain biking, but now since I ride 5 times a week it's a challenge to break 135 pounds.  Gaining weight is so freakin' difficult sometimes...

And I ski on 175-179.  Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> 6'1". 135 pounds.  I got up to almost 140 before I started mountain biking, but now since I ride 5 times a week it's a challenge to break 135 pounds.  Gaining weight is so freakin' difficult sometimes...
> 
> And I ski on 175-179.  Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?



I thought ski length has to do with a combination of height, weight, and what type of skier you are???  Austin..I'm more than 1.5 of you..and Phillycore is more than 2 of you..If I was as skinny as you..I'd spend 2 weeks in an all you can eat buffet..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ... you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?


 
Skis don't know height, only weight!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> 6'1". 135 pounds.  I got up to almost 140 before I started mountain biking, but now since I ride 5 times a week it's a challenge to break 135 pounds.  Gaining weight is so freakin' difficult sometimes...
> 
> And I ski on 175-179.  Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?



I thought it had more of an affect on binding settings than ski length; a 6'2 200lb guy would use a higher DIN than a 5'8 200 pound guy due to torque?

could be wrong


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?


Absolutely.  But since it was asked... just like you, I answered.

ETA:  Uh oh!  I think Marc's going to join in with his argument on this again....


----------



## 2knees (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Austin..I'm more than 1.5 of you...



dont kid yourself, you're not 1/2 the person he is............









:wink:


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

bigbog said:


> I have to step(pun) up my walking/running routine!
> At least I've shrunk the rollercoaster-bargraph's limits, but it's still not until ski season that the weight becomes constant.
> We're all "_working on it_" *severine*!
> 
> SteveD


We're all working on it.  Well, other than Austin.    No sweat, just joshing you guys.  I know it's a struggle just like anyone else... It's never easy.


----------



## chase (Sep 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> 6'1". 135 pounds.  I got up to almost 140 before I started mountain biking, but now since I ride 5 times a week it's a challenge to break 135 pounds.  Gaining weight is so freakin' difficult sometimes...



IMHO, barring extreme circumstances, people shouldn't try to gain weight unless they are on a lifting program, I know somebody that was about your size and decided to gain weight just by eating more. Now he is skinny-fat. 

just my 0.02$


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Skis don't know height, only weight!


Yea, and size doesn't matter 


Way to misquote me and awf170


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

chase said:


> IMHO, barring extreme circumstances, people shouldn't try to gain weight unless they are on a lifting program, I know somebody that was about your size and decided to gain weight just by eating more. Now he is skinny-fat.
> 
> just my 0.02$


I agree with this.
awf170, I was like you for many years, and in fact, still don't gain weight at the rate that many do, but you'll find out that you "thicken" with age, and it will be a healthy draw from your own physical traits.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> And I ski on 175-179.  Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?



but if your olds kool the tips curved just over your forehead (minimum)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> dont kid yourself, you're not 1/2 the person he is............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You obviously haven't met Phillycore..he's pretty hardcore for a gaper..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

chase said:


> IMHO, barring extreme circumstances, people shouldn't try to gain weight unless they are on a lifting program, I know somebody that was about your size and decided to gain weight just by eating more. Now he is skinny-fat.
> 
> just my 0.02$



There are guys at the bar who are skinny-fat...6 feet tall and 170 pounds with skinny arms..skinny legs..a big beer belly and a double chin..luckily my fat is everywhere..


----------



## awf170 (Sep 11, 2008)

chase said:


> IMHO, barring extreme circumstances, people shouldn't try to gain weight unless they are on a lifting program, I know somebody that was about your size and decided to gain weight just by eating more. Now he is skinny-fat.
> 
> just my 0.02$





Trekchick said:


> I agree with this.
> awf170, I was like you for many years, and in fact, still don't gain weight at the rate that many do, but you'll find out that you "thicken" with age, and it will be a healthy draw from your own physical traits.



Yeah, I don't really try to gain weight.  I eat quite a bit since I'm always hungry, but I don't stuff myself.  Also, I eat reasonably healthy.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

No surprise here.... I'm the fattest guy on yet another ski site...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> No surprise here.... I'm the fattest guy on yet another ski site...



You're not fat..you're big boned..


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're not fat..you're big boned..




Nah...   I'm fat, and I'm big boned...but mostly I'm fat..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 11, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> No surprise here.... I'm the fattest guy on yet another ski site...



You barely have me........


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

I was up to 360 at one point....  
Then I kinda got my shit together and made it down to 269, and now I bounce between 280 and 300...  I REALLY need to get my self together though and get under that 250 mark.
I just got off disability from a 2nd hernia surgery on August 3rd so I'm getting back on track again..  Ski season helps a LOT because it gives me a real solid reason to get excited about excersize and getting myself off the couch.

 Some people get addicted to alcohol, or drugs, I'm addicted to the wrong kinds of food....







Moe Ghoul took this pic last season at Blue Mt.

I'm the fat guy.....   GSS is in there as well...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I was up to 360 at one point....
> Then I kinda got my shit together and made it down to 269, and now I bounce between 280 and 300...  I REALLY need to get my self together though and get under that 250 mark.
> I just got off disability from a 2nd hernia surgery on August 3rd so I'm getting back on track again..  Ski season helps a LOT because it gives me a real solid reason to get excited about excersize and getting myself off the couch.
> 
> ...




Left to right...Barb, TheProgram4, GrilledSteezeSandwich, Toast, Justin and Phillycore..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't see the pic.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't see the pic.



I can


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can



Apparently only works for PASR's.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

Fixed ....I hope


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> ahh  yeah that's probably it...
> 
> TP4, GSS, and I all post on here though as well..
> I'm not sure how to upload pics on here.... maybe I can link it some other way, I'll try that.



Go to the gallery and follow instructions to upload. It will give you code to paste into your post.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

I just went and uploaded it to my verizon acct..   

Do you see me now???   lol


----------



## mondeo (Sep 11, 2008)

5'10", 215, 171. Been a bad summer with bronchitis in May-June putting me out for 3 weeks, then lack of motivation, then I pushed myself to hard and put myself out with ankle problems for a few weeks. Back on the wagon now, want to be down to 200 by ski season and 195 by the end of the year.


awf170 said:


> Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?


Disagree. Turning wise it may not care about height, but fore-aft stability is dependent on CG location. It's a big deal in the bumps, and why I like longer bump skis.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 12, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I just went and uploaded it to my verizon acct..
> 
> Do you see me now???   lol



I see you now.  Good job on getting to a healthier state.  I'm sure you, like many of us who ski a lot, drop weight in the winter.
A combination of skiing and being soup season, not to mention shoveling sidewalks, makes me a lean mean skiing machine!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> 6'1". 135 pounds.  I got up to almost 140 before I started mountain biking, but now since I ride 5 times a week it's a challenge to break 135 pounds.  Gaining weight is so freakin' difficult sometimes...
> 
> And I ski on 175-179.  Also, you guys know that height has nothing to do with what length ski you should be using, right?


Yes it does...when it comes to fore/aft balance someone who is the same weight but a few inches taller is going to have a longer arc in their fore/aft range of motion and in crud/slush/pow will bury a tip more often than someone who is the same weight but shorter.  A larger proportion of my weight is higher on me than it is on someone who is the same weight but shorter...I'm 6'1 about 207, 34" inseam, 35" waist I've got long legs, not tree trunks, shorter torso and broad shoulders...compared to someone who's 5'9 207lbs with a 30 or 32" inseam, shorter, tree trunk legs, more junk in the trunk and a beer gut...my center of mass is going to be much higher and I'll need a longer ski.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> 6'1". 135 pounds.  I got up to almost 140 before I started mountain biking, but now since I ride 5 times a week it's a challenge to break 135 pounds.  Gaining weight is so freakin' difficult sometimes...



I came down with mono when I was 19 in college. I didn't eat much for a month and fell close to 130 lbs. :-o I looked like the living dead. Be happy you have the metabolism you do. Based on your height/weight, you probably will never have to worry about being too heavy which is a good thing. I got to about 170 before riding this season and I've settled back down to about 165. I eat like a horse. My weight can go up or down 5 lbs. in a day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I just went and uploaded it to my verizon acct..
> 
> Do you see me now???   lol



Well, black is slimming. ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, black is slimming. ;-)



Tru-dat..On my date tomorrow I'm wearing Navy Blue..takes 15 pounds off..When I wear my Neon Green Highway worker polo shirt..I look gi-normous..lol


----------

